# What Free BSD should I install



## miroslavgojic (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm first time using the Free BSD and I need help what and how to install.

I have laptop 
Dell Insiron 1720 n series 
Intel Core 2 Duo inside T8300
nVidia graphic card 256 MB /8400 or 8600/
17" 1920X1200
4 GB RAM and HDD 200 GB at 7200 rpm
....

I have 2 or 3 OS, first OS is windows XP, and second is Windows 7, I must have this two OS because of my specific need for AutoCAD.

I prefer too use TEX LatEx and PHP with MySQL, ...
For this I need or I wont to use Free BSD an to learn something abut server administration and UNIX 

My first question is what FreeBSD I should use i368 or ia64 ... and is there some specific settings for my hardware, I want to use 64 bit OS ....

That is for now.

Best regards and Thx


----------



## vivek (Nov 25, 2009)

Get 64bit (amd64) freebsd 8 - ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

There are currently no native nvidia drivers for amd64, but there should be a beta driver before the end of this year. If you want to get going now, use 32-bit FreeBSD with the native nvidia driver, or use 64-bit FreeBSD with the open source nv driver (and switch to nvidia's driver if and when it becomes available).


----------



## miroslavgojic (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, and don't use ia64 (itanium-class cpu), but *amd64* (all other intel/amd cpu).


----------

